# Joomla1.5 Support gesucht



## herbi (24. Feb. 2011)

Servus Freaks,...

ich suche jemanden der mir Gelegentlich bei Joomla 1.5 per Telefon Hilfestellung leistet.

Aktuell ist auch ein Problem vorhanden

Bitte meldet Euch bei mir zwecks Austausch der Festnetznummern,...

Danke schon mal im Vorraus....


----------



## Joachim (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Joomla1.5 Support gesucht*

Hi Herbi,

ich hatte bis Dezember 2010 ein Joomla 1.5 für unseren Oldtimerverein online (etwa 2 Jahre, bin dann umgestiegen) - vielleicht kann ich dir ja behilflich sein? 
Gern erstmal per PN, da das Telefon eh schon dauern bimmelt...


----------



## herbi (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Joomla1.5 Support gesucht*

Servus Joachim,...

warum bist du umgestiegen?

Ich pers. hätte auch gerne ein einfacheres Programm....

Ist dein Neues einfacher?

Wenn ich mich per. PN melde weis ich nicht wie ich das ausdrücken soll was ich brauche,..sorry...bin halt noch "jung"

Hilfreich wäre evtl. Teamviewer....


----------



## Joachim (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Joomla1.5 Support gesucht*

Was einfacheres? Wir sollten mal telefonieren, damit wir mal abklären können, was du machen willst und wie weit du damit gehen kannst/willst. 

Skype? Ich hab das sogar aufm Handy - also meist dabei... 

Edit: hast PN


----------



## ron (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Joomla1.5 Support gesucht*

Hallo ihr beiden,

hier möchte ich mich zu gern einklinken. Ich bin gerade dabei unter die Teichbauer zu gehen und habe eine Seite erstellt www.naturifokus.no. Mein Problem ist zur Zeit, dass die Darstellung im IE nicht die gleiche ist wie im FF. Ich weiss auch in welcher Datei ich was ändern müsste, weiss aber nicht was. Habe mich im Joomla! forum versucht, habe dort aber ein gewisses Widerwillen gespürt, weil ich einen Template benutze, das mit Artisteer hergestellt ist. (Wohl nicht so populair) Ausserdem ist es einfach schwierig zu kommunizieren, wenn man nicht genau weiss wie der Kenntnisstand des anderen ist. Wahrscheinlich kommt noch da obendrauf, dass auch wir vielleicht nicht immer die Geduld haben, wenn jemand schreibt: Hilfe, Algen...
Ich habe die Seite durchleuchtet mit W3C validator und auf der CSS seite einiges berichtigt. Die Rückmeldung wegen HTML verstehe ich nicht, weil da nur angebliche Fehler angezeigt werden, die ich nicht finde.

Würde sehr dankbar sein für Rückmeldungen. (Die Tischkante ebenso...)

LG

Ron


----------



## Zermalmer (1. März 2011)

*AW: Joomla1.5 Support gesucht*

Hallo Ron,
auch wenn ich mich mit Joomla nicht auskenne... 
auf den ersten Blick fällt mir auf, dass Deine 'les mer' Links alle in grün sind.
Das kann man im FF auf dem gewählten Hintergrund mal überhaupt nicht oder nur vage lesen.(das dürfte aber eher nur Kosmtik sein  )

Und wenn ich mir die Seite im IE angucke... da sind ja die ganzen Links in einer (imho) "default" größe und in weiß.
Das ist wohl das, was Du mit





> dass die Darstellung im IE nicht die gleiche ist wie im FF


 meintest.

Da die Links nicht mehr unterstrichen sind, tippe ich darauf, dass das in den entsprechenden Style oder Class Teilen geregelt sein wid...
Und wenn dort (warum auch immer) die aktuelle Font Benutzung 'verloren' geht, dann hast Du den Murks.

Ich kenn mich auch leider in der Style und Class Programmierung nicht aus,
aber das ganze riecht verdächtig danach das Artisteer einen Code bereit stellt bzw. erstellt, der eben nicht mit allen Browsern kompatibel ist.

Im übrigen empfehle ich, dass Du zu Testzwecken, auch noch 1-2 weitere Browser zum Testen verwendest.
In Darstellungsfragen kann man dann sehr schnell erkennen, ob es ein generelles Problem ist oder, wie in (evt.) Deinem Fall, ein spezielles Problem.


----------



## Joachim (1. März 2011)

*AW: Joomla1.5 Support gesucht*

Moin!

@Ron
Au weiha - das sieht im IE ( IE 8) ja gruselig aus - ich kann ja mal heut Abend versuchen nen Blick drauf zu werfen... muss aber erstmal zur Arbeit.


----------



## Kolja (1. März 2011)

*AW: Joomla1.5 Support gesucht*

Hallo Ron,

ich habe eine Seite auf Grundlage des Templates "Beez" entwickelt. 
Hier gibt es in der Index.php eine Abfrage nach IE6 und IE7 - in Kommentarzeilen. Je nach Browser werden dann dort andere .css-Dateien aufgerufen. 
Ob das jetzt irgendwo tatsächlich eingesetzt  oder noch an anderer Stelle abgefragt wird, weiß ich nicht. Bei dem Template sieht es auf jeden Fall auf bisher allen getesteten gut aus.
Vielleicht wäre es eine Möglichkeit für Dich mal in "Beez" hineinzuschauen. War bei mir bei der Installation dabei.



> Ich weiss auch in welcher Datei ich was ändern müsste, weiss aber nicht was.



Arbeitest du mit Firebug? Damit kommt man auf jeden Fall den css-Dateien auf die Spur.


----------



## Joachim (1. März 2011)

*AW: Joomla1.5 Support gesucht*

Hi Ron,

mal so zwischen Mittag und Werkstatt - hab mich mal zum Thema etwas schlau gemacht (Artisteer) und kann die offensichtliche Abneigung die dir entgegenschlägt ein Stück weit verstehen.

Vorweg: Artisteer ist eine Art Website-Layout Baukasten mit dem man sich "mal eben" einen Style/ein Layout für Joomla und Co zusammenklicken kann.
Die Unbeliebtheit rührt daher, das damit wohl relativ schlechter Code erstellt wird, was allerdings bei den meisten Baukästen der Fall ist und ich vor graumer Zeit bei nem anderen Joomla Template live erleben "durfte". Kurzum, das ist ne denkbar schlechte Ausgangsbasis - verlockend ja, aber mit zuvielen Kompromissen.  mehr zu Artisteer u.a. hier : * defekter Link entfernt *

Frage: warum, wenn es schon Joomla sein muss, nimmst du nicht eines der vielen vorhandenen Templates und passt dir dieses an die eigenen Bedürfnisse an? Nur pass auf, das du da nicht wieder an nen Baukastentemplate gerätst. 

Wegen dieser und nem Sack voll anderer Eigenarten von Joomla bin ich da vor n paar Monaten weg von und mit was anderem (mehr gern per PN) bisher vollends zufrieden.


----------



## ron (1. März 2011)

*AW: Joomla1.5 Support gesucht*

Hallo Andrea,

ich arbeite tatsächlich mit Firebug. Das mit Beez wurde mir auch an anderer Stelle empfolen. Mein Problem ist aber, dass ich unbedingt das Layout mit der Durchsicht haben wollte und deswegen wählte ich Moyoo Lanestreet. Das wiederum in Beez hinzukriegen habe ich mir nicht zugetraut. War schon froh, dass mit dem Libellenschwanz hinbekommen zu haben. Kurz vorher hatte ich eine Seite für meine Frau erstellt www.jordmor-jutta.no und auch hier tauchte das Problem auf. Ich bekam dann eine Anweisung im Joomla! Forum im index.php eine kleine Änderung vorzunehmen und schwups war die Sache gegessen. War nur so eine </ Sache. Das Orginal Template funktioniert auch in allen Browsern (FF, IE und Opera). Die CSS Sache war so weit in Ordnung. Mein Problem ist aber dass meine index.php nicht genau mit der von der Jutta übereinstimmt und etwas ändern praktisch auf gut Glück wäre. :?

Eine andere Rückmeldung die ich bekam war eine HTML Zeile, die sich auf IE bezog. Der Begleittext dieser Person war aber in der Eingeborenensprache des Computerspezialisten geschrieben und für mich nicht verständlich. Leider hat der das nicht mehr weiter erörtert. 

@ Andreas Danke für die Rückmeldung. Die Sache ist tatsächlich eine einfache Sache. Das hängt auch mit meinem Bildschirm zusammen, der das ganz gut darstellt. Ich wollte das aber sowieso noch ändern. Worauf ich auch noch gern eine Rückmeldung bekommen würde ist die Ladegeschwindigkeit. Obwohl wir hier 15 km vom nächsten Ort in der Wildnis wohnen, haben wir ADSL mit 100Mb/s. Da geht's natürlich schnell. Und weil ich viel Wert auf Bildqualität lege, kann es sein, dass ich mal übers Ziel hinaus schiesse. 



@ Joachim
Das Problem unsereins ist, dass diese Templates auf der offiziellen Joomla! Seiten angeboten werden. Als Neuling ist man da komplett überfordert. (Bis dahin kannte ich das Wort Template nicht mal). Zusätzlich wird auch noch auf der Joomla! Seite für Artisteer geworben. Wäre das Gleiche auf "unserer Seite" für giftige Mittel aus der Chemieküche zu werben um dann schliesslich in den Beiträgen die Leute für verrückt zu halten wenn sie das in den Teich kippen.  Ich habe auch mehrere Abende im Netz verbracht um das für und wieder der verschiedenen Programme ab zu wägen. Alle verteidigen ihr Konzept mit Händen und Füssen. Wir haben dann aber Joomla! gewählt weil Freunden von uns das auch benutzen und wir von denen Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen konnten. Aber mit der FF und IE Sache sind auch die überfordert.

Aber ich muss sagen dass ich unheimlich dankbar bin für jede Hilfe. Ungefähr das gleiche Gefühl wie in einer Autobahnbaustelle liegen zu bleiben und der Hintermann mit dem passenden Ersatzteil ankommen sehen. 
LG

Ron


----------



## Kolja (1. März 2011)

*AW: Joomla1.5 Support gesucht*

Hallo Ron,

also du hast ein Template, welches im Original so arbeitet wie es soll. Hast du dir markiert, was du geändert hast? Kannst du die Änderungen nachvollziehen? Dem müsste man doch irgendwie auf die Spur kommen.
Ich würde noch mal die Orginal-Index.php nehmen und nach und nach die Änderungen einbauen. Oder noch altmodischer : beide Index.php ausdrucken und zu zweit vergleichen.

Das mit dem Libellenschwanz hast du gut hinbekommen. Ich mag so ein Design, welches sich nicht an Rechtecke hält.



> Eine andere Rückmeldung die ich bekam war eine HTML Zeile, die sich auf IE bezog. Der Begleittext dieser Person war aber in der Eingeborenensprache des Computerspezialisten geschrieben und für mich nicht verständlich. Leider hat der das nicht mehr weiter erörtert.


Kann ich die Eingeborenensprache irgendwo einsehen? Ein Forum?

Edit: habe gerade erst von Joachim gelesen, dass du mit einem Baukastensystem arbeitest. Hmm, ich kenne es nicht, fand aber den Umbau von Beez - nach Einarbeitung, Verwirrung und einigen Versuchen, relativ einfach.


----------



## ron (1. März 2011)

*AW: Joomla1.5 Support gesucht*

Hallo Andrea,

das mit dem Baukasten ist vielleicht ein Missverständnis. Erst im nachhinein habe ich mitgekriegt, dass das Template mit so einem Baukastensystem gebaut wurde. Wenn man als Benutzer damit arbeitet ist merkt man davon nichts, wenn man sich nicht auskennt.

Die Idee von dir das Orginal mit meiner Version zu vergleichen hatte ich mir auch überlegt, aber ich weiss nicht was die Unterschiede in Wirklichkeit representieren. Deswegen wäre es ein unendliches ausprobieren. Du hast sicher recht, dass der "Fehler" irgendwann in dem Prosess aufgetreten ist. Irgendwann in den letzten vier Wochen... Also leider nicht nachvollziehbar.

Das hier ist die Rückmeldung, die ich bekam:

_Man kan også lage egne stilark tilpasset nettleser. Se hvordan dette er gjort i foreksempel Beez._
Kode:
<!--[if lte IE 6]>
      <link href="<?php echo $this->baseurl ?>/templates/<?php echo $this->template;?>/css/ieonly.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
   <![endif]-->

Die Einleitung bedeutet übersetzt: Man kann auch eine an den Browser angepasstes Stilseite machen. Das kannst gucken wie das z.B. bei Beez gemacht wurde.

Ich weiss aber nicht was eine Stilseite ist und ob ich diese Kode einfach irgendwie in den Index.php reinkopieren soll.

Toll, dass du versuchst mir zu helfen 

LG

Ron


----------



## Kolja (1. März 2011)

*AW: Joomla1.5 Support gesucht*

Hallo Ron,

dieser Befehlscode ist z.B. auch in der Beez-Index.php und verweist auf ein Template nur für den IE. Stilseite also gleich css.
Da du ja sagst im Original ist alles o.k. scheint das nicht nötig zu sein.

Vielleicht nochmal zur grundsätzlichen Klärung für mich.
Wie ist denn dieses Template entstanden? Ich kann mir das nicht so richtig vorstellen. 
Du hattest im Orignial index und andere phps, css-Dateien etc.? Und die hast du dann wie ¿ (Ironie) auch immer  abgeändert? Hast du direkt die index.php editiert oder ging das irgendwie automatisch?
Ich musste nicht so viele Änderungen vornehmen und kann mir deinen Arbeitsablauf nicht so recht vorstellen.



> Toll, dass du versuchst mir zu helfen


Mache ich gerne. Ich bin froh, weiter was über Joomla zu erfahren. Mir hat die Programmierung Spaß gemacht.


----------



## ron (1. März 2011)

*AW: Joomla1.5 Support gesucht*

Hallo Andrea,

der Arbeidsablauf war folgende:
Nachdem ich mir lange im Netz beschäftigt hatte mit welchem Programm es sich am besten selbst arbeiten liess, haben wir uns irgendwann für Joomla! entschieden. Das Konzept hat uns gefallen, es gab einiges an Litteratur, Freunde von uns hatten damit eine Seite erstellt. Die meinten wir sollten erst ein Template wählen was unseren Vorstellungen am meisten entspricht. Also ging ich auf diese Seite:

* defekter Link entfernt *

und habe mir über 1500 Templates angeguckt. Gleichzeitig das Buch von Ebersbach Joomla! für Einsteiger gekauft. Habe mir dann das Template von Moyoo Lanestreet runtergeladen und versucht damit rum zu basteln.

Habe mich dann mit verschiedene Joomla! Versionen rumgeplagt (Das vom Buch, die deutsche, englische und norwegische) alle unterschiedlich... (Der Teufel steckt im Detail).

Habe dann gesehen was sich ändert im Frontend, wenn ich was im Backend geändert habe. Habe mir die verschiedene CSS Codes im Netz angeguckt und weitergebastelt. Wie beim puzzeln: erst die Eckstückchen finden, dann den Rand und einzelne detaillierten Teile. Gerade jetzt bin am "nächtlichen Himmel über London Bridge im Nebel" angelangt..
Ein Problem, das mich ständig geplagt hat, war das Firebug auf der HTML Seite etwas detailliert anzeigt, was so in den HTML Seiten nicht zurück zu finden ist. Ausserdem ist es ein FF Tool; im IE funktioniert das nicht.

Die Zeilen die mir geschickt wurden müssen Teil vom HTML sein. Die CSS Seite sieht ganz anders aus.

Die ganze Arbeit, die ich gemacht habe, habe ich fast ausschliesslich auf der CSS Seite gemacht. Am HTML habe ich nichts geändert. Abgesehen von der Libelle wo ich auch im php das JPEG Format mit PNG ersetzt habe. Die Änderungen im CSS und Editor haben offensichtlich automatisch Änderungen im HTML zur Folge.

LG

Ron


----------



## Kolja (1. März 2011)

*AW: Joomla1.5 Support gesucht*

Hallo Ron,

das ließe sich mit Sicherheit einfacher telefonisch klären. Aber du bist leider ein bisschen weit weg für meine Flatrate und zum "mal eben" vorbeischauen erst recht.

Ich muss jetzt erst mal weg. 
Alles Gute bei der Suche.
Fehlende "/>" oder ähnliches habe ich ganz gut mit PSPAD gefunden.


----------



## Kolja (1. März 2011)

*AW: Joomla1.5 Support gesucht*

Jetzt haben sich unsere Antworten überschnitten.

Die HTML-Dateien werden erst bei Aufruf der Seite aus unterschiedlichen Quellen zusammengesetzt. Das findet man nie so an einem Stück, wie es letztendlich angezeigt wird.

Die Zeilen, die dir geschickt wurden sind auch in deinem HTML-Quelltext wahrscheinlich in der Index.php.



> Die Änderungen im CSS und Editor


Welcher Editor?
Mit Arbeitsablauf meinte ich, wie du die Änderungen vorgenommen hast. Ist da irgendetwas automatisiert gelaufen?

Wenn du hauptsächlich die CSS-Dateien verändert hast, könntest du doch diese sichern und  - eine nach der anderen - durch die Originalen ersetzen. Dann weißt du doch schon mal welche betroffen ist. Falls überhaupt.

Jetzt bin ich aber wirklich weg. Die Wäschekörbe rufen.


----------



## ron (1. März 2011)

*AW: Joomla1.5 Support gesucht*

Hallo Andrea,

das Template.css besteht aus ca. 2000 Zeilen. Ist vielleicht etwas viel für einen systematischen Durchgang. Vor allem weil ich die Seite von der Jutta in einem Handumdreh "repariert" bekam. Wie gesagt das waren nur ein paar Zeichen.

Mit dem Editor meine ich das Schriftfelt, womit man Artikkel schreibt.

Ron


----------



## Kolja (2. März 2011)

*AW: Joomla1.5 Support gesucht*

Hallo Ron,

auf ein Neues?

Wir schreiben leider irgendwie aneinander vorbei. 
Vielleicht kommen wir weiter, wenn wir die gleichen Begriffe verwenden?  Alles was man mündlich leicht klären kann, macht das Schreiben hier doch mühsam.

Also meine Auslegung
Template : Bestimmt das Erscheinungsbild der Seite und besteht aus html, php, css und js Dateien. Dieses ganze Paket lädt man sicher herunter. War das bei dir auch so? Oder wie soll ich das mit dem Baukasten verstehen? Oder ist "Moyoo Lanestreet" irgendwie anders zu laden?
Ablauf:  aufgrund dieses Templates baut sich Joomla mit der Index.php und anderen Quellen den lauffähigen Quellcode zusammen. Dabei sind in dem Quellcode z.b. "div id" und "div class", über die dann auf die css-Dateien zurückgegriffen wird.

Mein Arbeitsablauf/Vorgehensweise:
Index.php : Logo und Umstellungen in der Reihenfolge der Anzeige.
.css-Dateien Anpassungen gefunden mit Firebug.
Die Anpassungen habe ich mit PSPAD-Editor vorgenommen.
Hast Du das ähnlich gemacht? Ich frage das nochmal, weil ich wissen möchte, ob du sicher bist, welche Dateien geändert wurden oder ob hier irgendetwas automatisiert gelaufen ist.

Was ich hier in drei Zeilen als meine Vorgehensweise beschreibe, hört sich jetzt - wo ich weiß wie es geht - leicht an, hat aber mehrere Wochen gedauert. Ich finde das ganze nicht so übersichtlich und die Grundlagen der Zusammenhänge habe ich nirgendwo dargestellt gefunden.

Wenn Du sicher bist nur die css-Dateien und die Index.php geändert zu haben, kann es ja nur an einem von beiden liegen.
Ich würde dann mal probieren, welche Datei den Fehler auslöst, indem du - nach Sicherung - die Orginaldatei drüberspielst.
Dann wäre auf jeden Fall schon mal klar, welche Datei den Fehler verursacht.

Mir gehen so viele "detektivische" Möglichkeiten durch den Kopf, aber vielleicht kommen wir ja erst mal so weiter.

Bin noch eine Weile online.


----------



## ron (2. März 2011)

*AW: Joomla1.5 Support gesucht*

Hallo Andrea,

das stimmt mit dem schreiben: da tauchen leicht Misverständnisse auf. Das Wort Baukasten war ursprünglich nicht meine Wortwahl, aber ich habe das so vermittelt bekommen. 

Ich hatte jetzt aber die Schnauze gestrichen voll und habe jetzt ein Profi mit der Suche beauftragt.

Trotzdem will ich dir aber noch gerne antworten.

Wenn man Joomla! runterlädt, sind immer ein paar Standard-templates mit dabei (Beez, ja_purity og rhuk_milkyway). Mir wurde aber empfohlen ein Template runter zu laden, das meinen Vorstellungen besser entspricht, damit man so wenig wie möglich verändern muss. Habe dann gegoogelt und mir die Seite joomlaos.de angeguckt und so lange geblättert, bis ich ein Template gefunden hatte, das ich schön fand (eben dieses moyoolanestreet) Das lädt man dan runter und das enthält genauso die entsprechende Mappen wie die Standard-Templates. Wie diese Templates generiert worden sind vom Entwerfer sieht man als Laie erst mal nicht. Und da gibt es ein "Baukasten" programm : Artisteer (wofür das Joomla forum auch eifrig reklamiert). Für den Entwerfer einfach zu bedienen, schnell und billig. Diese Art Templates haben aber grosse Probleme, weil die Kodes sehr kompliziert sind. Das bekommt man dann in so einem Forum dann unter die __ Nase gerieben. (Ähnlich wenn wir hier Reklame machen für die Chemieküche, aber den usern anschliessend für bekloppt halten, wenn sie das in den Teich kippen :evil)

Aber ansonsten verhalten diese Templates sich genau so wie alle andere. Ich bin dann glaube ich ähnlich vorgegangen wie du. Mit Firebug rausgefunden, wo ich was ändern soll, dann was gemacht und mir das Resultat im Vorschau angeguckt (Bin ich froh mit zwei Bildschirmen ) Habe mich immer ins Backend weiter geklickt bis template.css und dann dort die Änderungen vorgenommen.

Was du da schreibst wegen PSPAD Editor weiss ich nichts von. Den Begriff habe ich so in der Form nicht gesehen. 
Auf der HTML Seite habe ich im Grunde aber nichts gemacht, abgesehen dass ich da etwas korrigiert habe mit dem Header (Statt ein JPEG ein PNG Datei) Hier liegt aber nicht der Fehler, weil das gleiche Fenomen war auch aufgetaucht bei der Seite von meiner Frau. Und dort hatte ich mit dem Header nichts gross geändert.

Die andere Änderungen, die das Erscheinungsbild mit bestimmen sind die Bilder die in der Untermappe "Images" in der Templatemappe liegen. Diese Bilder habe ich im Photoshop nach meinen Vorstellungen angepasst oder teilweise gelöscht. Genauso wie ich es bei der Seite meiner Frau gemacht habe.

Ich glaube, das der Haken irgendwo mit dem Modul "Main Menu" zusammenhängt. Hier habe ich die Parameter so lange geändert bis es gepasst habe. Aber das auch nur im Backend in der Rubrik Menu.

Aber es ist logisch, dass Änderungen egal wo man sie vornimmt irgendwie seine Entsprechungen hat in den HTML Kodes. Und dort scheint etwas zu kollidieren.

Ich hatte dann eine Empfehlung bekommen, die HTML Mappe von Beez zu benutzen und zu versuchen dort anpassungen vor zu nehmen. Das Resultat war, dass das Layout im FF im Arsch war, das Aussehen im IE noch schlimmer aussah, aber dass der eigentliche Fehler (Die Fontgrösse im Menu und Footer) genauso da war.

Aber vielleicht sollten wir wirklich mal telefonieren. Kannst deine Nummer mit einer PN schicken. Meine Flatrate lässt mich gratis anrufen nach Deutschland. Und wenn du doch kommen willst: nimm die Skier mit, hier liegen noch 70 cm. Schnee   


LG
Ron


----------

